# It never rains in so. cal



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Since I can't participate in all the snow threads... I had to start my own (if it were 30 F colder (64 @ 8 am), we could have fun snow pics ) But Belle and Dora were dragged outside with me in pj's this morning (husband is out of town!). They would not go out the dog door even me shoving them. It is the first time we had real rain (okay we had what we call sprinkles in the midwest once out here!) But today it is need an umbrella rain and Dora is acting like the world is coming down. She would not potty outside for the life of her. We both came back in wet 

Yuck!
Amanda (who may have officially became one of those people!)


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks Amanda. I know you were thinking you were trying to even out our dread with your tales of downpours... but 64 degrees at 8am just sound like your still sticking your tongue at us Northerners.... But all I can say is good for you! Someday we might follow to the west coast. We are expecting our first shovelable snow on Sunday!! yuck.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I have to throw mine out the door when it's raining. But, if I go out with them, it's not a problem.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Amanda PICTURES??? We want to see Dora, Belle and you all wet hehe.

Missy SSSHHHH I did not hear that, nope not going to happen.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ha ha ha! I'm one of _those people_. 
I have loosened up with time though. I've even shown my dogs outdoors in the rain, and I found out that I didn't melt. Ha ha!

Sounds like Dora has adjusted to SoCal life quite well!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

LOL!ound:

Ummm...Yeah. 

This is the reason why I still have Peepads for times like that. haha. Not only do I not see myself outside in the rain w/ Gucci, I do not see me out there in the blistering cold or snow at night. Daytime, I can handle...but between 9pm-5am, forget it.

Kara


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

I think the rain is the worst thing about having a dog. And it seems the harder it rains, the longer it takes them to do their business!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

On my way in I thought about not poor me, but poor everyone visiting for Euk! They were probably expecting good weather and yuck!

I have to tell you guys what I did! My car was parked down the mountain and that is where my only umbrella is. I don't ever watch the weather channel out here. But if you ever need to keep dry, using the pet edge dog washing coat over your hair and running works quite well!

Amanda


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Fortunately for you and the dogs, southern California doesn't get much rain! We don't here in AZ either, and Dusty hates to go out in it when it does! I have to watch her closely or she'll do her business in the house! 

We're getting a little rain here today too and Dusty didn't want to go out. We need the rain though, and it's nice! I won't complain. Last year this time I think we went over four months with no measurable rainfall.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Amanda ound:ound:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

And to make you all feel better, I drove the convertible to work and the corner window was leaking!!!

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

ama0722 said:


> But if you ever need to keep dry, using the pet edge dog washing coat over your hair and running works quite well!


*Where are the pictures?!*

I'm hardly ever demanding, but turnabout is fair play. 

The leaking convertible sounds like no fun though. I hope that is an easy fix.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

We're 65 miles north of L.A. and at the 2,900 ft elevation. When I woke up this morning it was 45 degrees and just beginning to drizzle. I managed to get the dogs to finish their business before the rain really started. However, by 11:00 a.m. our backyard was a lake of mud. We had to take the dogs out one-by-one or else the big ones would have completely immersed themselves in the muck playing with each other (except the Akita). 

Surprisingly, Pepper wasn't bothered by the wet or mud but instead was distracted by the fact that he was out there ALONE with only DH for company. We had to let one of the big dogs out with Pepper so the little guy could do his biz! April, on the other hand, ran back to the patio door as soon as her paws hit mud. She held it until the afternoon potty - and a break in the rain. 

I can't wait for this storm to be over. Having 8 large, damp dogs in the house is NOT fun. 

Wanda


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2007)

Amanda,

One of my brother's just came up for Thanksgiving, and heck, I had to push HIM out the door! (he also keeps his house at 77 degrees, I keep ours at 66..he thought he was going to die!)

Living in Oregon we wouldn't ever do ANYTHING , because it is ALWAYS raining here.
One just has to get over it, buy good rain gear and go! As for my Hav's..they will not go out either (and it comes down really hard at times) So I have to put on my raincoat and grab an umbrella. Then I have to put them on a leash and dragggg their little fur butts outside! I keep a hugh beach towel inside the door and a BIG stack of towels...


----------

